
Holography Without Lasers: Hand-Drawn Holograms (1995) - networked
http://www.eskimo.com/~billb/amateur/holo1.html
======
DanBC
See also some discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052375)

From this source:
[http://www.amasci.com/amateur/holo1.html](http://www.amasci.com/amateur/holo1.html)

------
fao_
Ah! I was directed to this by a friend many years back, and added it to the
list of projects that "I'll do one day" \-- but then presently forgot about
it.

Thank you for reminding me!

~~~
wbeaty
Too late! HP just announced a 3D semi-holographic display based on just this
same optics. With theirs, each tiny reflective groove has several conventional
LCD pixels in front, plus bright RGB edge-lighting.
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/512716/new-3-d-display-...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/512716/new-3-d-display-
could-let-phones-and-tablets-produce-holograms/)

------
colanderman
Since the reflected points emanate from the (curved) scratches themselves, I
would think that between the left and right eyes, each point would be slightly
vertically misaligned (since each eye would see light from a different
_vertical_ point in each scratch, beside a different _horizontal_ point).

I suppose you could eliminate this by drawing the scratches as if they were
cross-sections of a Fresnel lens: i.e., at several points during the scratch,
reposition the compass fulcrum vertically so that the needle remains at
approximately the same vertical location.

~~~
wbeaty
See 3.4 in the paper,
[http://amasci.com/amateur/hand1.html#34](http://amasci.com/amateur/hand1.html#34)
also figure 11b.

Yes, a proper "abrasion hologram" would have holo-pixels resembling little
fresnel-lens cross-sections. The "hand drawn" version is simplified, and
produces weird artifacts unless viewed perpendicular, and the reproduced image
isn't too wide. Yet even so, we can create a 3D object in less than an hour
via simple hand-scribed circles on soft plastic. Use an architect compass and
an old CD case.

It's now appearing on vinyl, on Jack White Lazaretto album, also on recent re-
release of classic 1976 "Rush 2112"...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9gRPtkSOn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9gRPtkSOn0)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqNF9IWmFQE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqNF9IWmFQE)

Find lots at
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL60100E8F3572CEB1](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL60100E8F3572CEB1)

